# Rattle can+ Sharpie meets old helmet



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

I've been wanting to paint my matt grey colored Giro Remedy for some time now and finally cut out some time between (my wife) having my son (and one on the way!!!) and strenious work schedules.
My basic idea was to go all white then Sharpie some design to the helmet then clear coat it. During my pondering I saw on Pink Bike a Black Mkt Riot that someone did a design this same idea. And to top it off, there is a Lamborghini that is done in the same fashion. So I didn't want to steal these ideas. 
I finally decided to go with a card playing design. I got my inspiration from an all white deck called a "Ghost Deck" which is void of color except the pips for the hearts and diamonds. I love to play Texas Hold-Em and like to do slight of hand card tricks (beginer) so i thought this helmet would be very personalized. In all it took about 15 hours.
I have to say thanks to Nubiewonknobie for some inspiration when he did his "all faces" helmet, it really inspired me to find the time to do my project. He also helped with questions I had.
This is the helmet so far. I'm going to clear coat it this week and will add more photos of the final product. I know there is some flaws in places. 
Hope you all like it!!!! I know I do..


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*some more*

By the way the rubber strip around the goggle area will be cleaned up and colored black, I originally painted it white then the paint refused to set up on the rubber(noob mistake). so it was removed via sandpaper mandrel.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

That last pic is of the old color and the Jordie Lunn signature I felt horrible covering up


----------



## MC SAN ANDREAS (Mar 30, 2007)

crazy skillz


----------



## mtnbkr123 (May 15, 2007)

Dude, thats $$%^#! badass!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow that's a lot of work! 1 sharpie?...2? a 12-pack? 

looks cool


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Absolutely incredible!


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

That's some amazing work :thumbsup:


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*Thanks ppl*



bad andy said:


> Wow that's a lot of work! 1 sharpie?...2? a 12-pack?
> 
> looks cool


One new Sharpie, one old with a blunt tip for coloring the large spade. Kinda funny, you don't really know when to stop doodling on your design, I think this was a good place to stop. I'm noticing the photos really show some white coming throught the black but I think its just the digital camera because it looks sick in real life. Also the close ups really show my mistakes. Most of the helmet was freehanded, only the "King on a bike", and the "card" was penciled in first


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

great job man...


----------



## RudeSechsVibe (Aug 24, 2008)

Inspiring.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

That turned out great thanks for sharing.


----------



## zaner31 (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job! Yeah, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

awesome job


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

Holy crap! That is the sickest design I have seen on a helmet, none-the-less hand drawn! Mind if I send you my remedy?

Great work!


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

AMAZING! that is such a sweet design and the work looks great! one of a kind fosho!


----------



## tnickols (May 24, 2008)

kinda of corny but that helmet is ace!


----------



## MC SAN ANDREAS (Mar 30, 2007)

tnickols said:


> kinda of corny but that helmet is ace!


You JOKER


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

hella sick.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

The back of the helmet ( on the star trek ) it says "mundus vult decipi" which is printed on the Joker card. It means- The world invites deception-


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

Sick!


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

clear coat that bad boy for posterity! nice one


----------



## elaxerata (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been thinking about doing that to my helmet for a while after seeing that bike on pinkbike and the lambo. Did you use the "industrial" sharpies or regular? I'm also curious to how long the clear coat will last


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

Be extremely carefull with the clear coat. Test spray a sharpied test strip and make sure it doesn't run. I always clear coat stuff and think it should be used whenever possible. My cousin had sprayed a helmet years ago and I told him to clear it. He used some sort of clear that was either the wrong stuff or possibly from a sprayer that had been thinned down, but it unfortunately caused his paint to run.

Great work bro. You should be proud of you lid!!

Crimson


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man that is talent....very nice looking......


sidenote ...helmet looks beat up in back....how long have you had it....might be time to buy another


----------



## MC SAN ANDREAS (Mar 30, 2007)

I have rattle caned a lot of things and then shot it with a 2 part automotive clear! that stuff is 10 times stronger and way more chemical resistant than rattle clear , just a thought


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

SICK-torial!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Frickin' cool, man!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

that is sick.....


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice!!!
Wish I had your skills!


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*bout a year*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man that is talent....very nice looking......
> 
> sidenote ...helmet looks beat up in back....how long have you had it....might be time to buy another


Thanks,I've had the helmet for about a year and I had a small crash where I hit the back of my head. It took a 1/4 " chunk from the back of the helmet. I repaired the chunk with acrylic resin and sanded it the best I could. I am planning to use this helmet for one more year then retire it. This is the first helmet I've painted so it was the guinie pig. I coulden't see myself trying this on a new helmet.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

elaxerata said:


> I've been thinking about doing that to my helmet for a while after seeing that bike on pinkbike and the lambo. Did you use the "industrial" sharpies or regular? I'm also curious to how long the clear coat will last


Regular sharpie,,,I saw an industiral once, I wanted to snag it from the dude.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Crimson said:


> Be extremely carefull with the clear coat. Test spray a sharpied test strip and make sure it doesn't run. I always clear coat stuff and think it should be used whenever possible. My cousin had sprayed a helmet years ago and I told him to clear it. He used some sort of clear that was either the wrong stuff or possibly from a sprayer that had been thinned down, but it unfortunately caused his paint to run.
> 
> Great work bro. You should be proud of you lid!!
> 
> Crimson


Thanks! Did you custom paint your lid,, your avitar I'm refering to. Thanks for the advise, I'm testing the clear coat right now on a piece of plastic. I just noticed that the can says "matte". I'll see how it looks. So far no running of the paint or sharpie, Gonna keep the coats as thin as can be.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

*****in


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

wow nice ! by the way i just got my airbrush set back so im also gonna paint my new helmet woot woot ! very nice work !


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Badass


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

man ! now im thinking of just hand drawing since im alot better at it than airbrushing. hahah we will see, ill post it up here when im done.. im still thinking of a design, i had urban camo on it but i end up erasing it so im thinking of putting some character rather than camoflauge.


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

by the way do not get too excited clearcoating it with a spray can, coz it will bleed if you over spray it.

heres what you do: make sure to spray 1 - 2 feet away from the helmet so you know your getting a thin layer, spray it once or twice just enough for it to settle and cover the area. then after than when its completely dry then you can add more clear coat to it.. hope this will help you..

also do a full straight stroke instead of spraying around it so it will come out even and you wouldnt have and uneven and tear drop spots.

another thing i might wanna add, clearcoating a helmet with a regular spray can wouldnt come out as good vs a spray gun coz the clear coat they use is 6 to 10 times thicker for every coat so were looking at atleast 6 to 1 ratio or more vs a regular spray can. however i believe that you can buy a pretty good clear coat spray at your local airbrush store or you can check em online, if im not mistaken i think the clear coat is made by kustom. check it out !


----------



## redspotff (Dec 5, 2005)

thats cool. I paint helmets and saw the rattle can sharpie title and was like "another helmet abortion!" your **** looks good bro, good job. Next time get a hold of some water based paint pens, then you can clear it without the sharpie doing strange things. It may or may not but can. Good job!


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

Demodude said:


> Thanks! Did you custom paint your lid,, your avitar I'm refering to. Thanks for the advise, I'm testing the clear coat right now on a piece of plastic. I just noticed that the can says "matte". I'll see how it looks. So far no running of the paint or sharpie, Gonna keep the coats as thin as can be.


No the helmet in my avatar is my lid from Troy Lee. I had always wanted one since I raced bmx so it was a present to myself.

Matte is a non glossy finish. If you want a deep clear get high glos. If I didn't say it before do as others had said about light coating it first to seal the helmet. Then add additional coats of clear to get a deeper finish. When using a high gloss you can get deeper shine with wet sanding between coats with I think 1600 or higher grit. Its been years since I have been into the car show scene so I have forgoten a lot. The one thing I will advise people is sand between base coats after prepping the helmet. Get it smooth before throwing down your art. Auto body filler will help fill in scratches if needed.

Good luck

Crimson


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

That's really cool. Very artistic and original.


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

Sick man, so sick


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Got 5 coats of clear on it. The sharpie never flinched! It hasn't run at all... So I'm way happy. The matte finish toned down the shiny factor a bit. All I wanted the clear for was to protect the sharpie on rainy days and ruining the design. I might use a thicker high gloss later when I have more time. I would rather have that high shine of a thick clear coat. Plus it brings out the details even better.

PS. People have contacted me about doing their helmets and I could squeeze in about one helmet a month. Drop me a PM about your design ideas and we can trade emails from there.
However if you are even a litte artistically inclined I would suggest trying this on your own, its rewarding to say the least.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

redspotff said:


> "another helmet abortion!"


I want to see what that looks like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

i just freehanded a different urban camo design on my helmet i will post it tonight when i get home.. it came out real good ! and if im not happy i can alway erase with windex since its waterbase paint, im not clear coating it yet until i finally made my final design on it.. i just did a quicky for this weekend hahaha..


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

urban camo on my bern helmet


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice job once again!


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*Final for now....*

This is the final result. Looks much better without all the paper in the air holes. I will add a thick clear coat later. Thanks for all the positive comments


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow!

To think I spent all that time in HS drawing in the back of my notebook...I don't know how you snuck that baby into class but...nice work!

You need to get yourself a good airbrush and spend some time with that, you have skillz.

Kudos!:thumbsup:


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh, I don't know if you other Remedy owners have tried this- Cutting out and extending the center visor hole to allow the visor to lower further. I did this and the helmet looks much better to me. I always felt the visor was way to high.


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

yo it came out really dope ! i like it alot imma erase my urban camo after this coming weekend and re think of a better design...

i really like how you covered the whole helmet withthe card designs, that alone is really hard to think about specially dealing with round objects ahahaha once again GOOD JOB ! 

now u should buy another practice helmet and do it agian !! hahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

that is one nice piece of art .. on a helmet


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

double down!!!!!


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

stay up fooooooooooool


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*You'll like this*



Newbie Wan Kenobi said:


> yo it came out really dope ! i like it alot imma erase my urban camo after this coming weekend and re think of a better design...
> 
> i really like how you covered the whole helmet withthe card designs, that alone is really hard to think about specially dealing with round objects ahahaha once again GOOD JOB !
> 
> now u should buy another practice helmet and do it agian !! hahahaha


Thanks sooo much,,
It's kinda funny. during the dissassembly process I noticed that the hard foam in the inside didn't match the vent holes of the outer shell. Upon further inspection they glued the inside in crooked. so the helmet is canted to one side. Oh well, it never bothered me before, but to find the flaw now kinda cheezes me off. It's not a little bit- its about 1 cm off.

It's funny but when you start a design like this i just started drawing. I didn't have any plan whatsoever except for the spade on the top. It is very hard to start when you don't have a direction. But, when it starts you have to know when to turn it off. Since I didn't know how to link my designs together I would just evaluate as I went. 
I have shots of the progression I shot with my Iphone but I can't upload them to my pc for some reason.
anyway,,,I'm reallly digging it and can't wait to wear it


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

4JawChuck said:


> Wow!
> 
> To think I spent all that time in HS drawing in the back of my notebook...I don't know how you snuck that baby into class but..


Ummmm, I'm 36 with no class to speak of........


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Demodude said:


> Ummmm, I'm 36 with no class to speak of........


Ha-ha...I'm 40 with none either.

Skools out...forever!

At that age that kinda makes you an "Old Skool Dirtbag".

Welcome to the club!:thumbsup:

...all new members have to buy the first round BTW.


----------



## cal63look (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought i was gonna see something totally different (meaning not good). Dude that is some Bad A$$ freehand work!! Looks killer and great idea! I had to post after see'ing this.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Love it, man. That is awesome, major props to your major skills. Nice choice of artwork too, love the retro look.

I want to paint a helmet too, but don't have 15 hours to do it freehand. Was thinking about projecting an image onto the helmet and tracing outlines of the projected image for my artwork.

One issue I've been struggling with is how do you guys handle goggle straps? I wear goggles almost all the time so it covers up a fair amount of the art. Same for team names, you need to be careful so they can be readable. I see them usually on the faceguard portion of the helmet.

I see 2 ways to handle it: 1) do a design that incorporates the goggle strap; or 2) go minimal under the strap, but have the important stuff everywhere else.

Anyone know where to get custom goggle straps? That would be ideal.

Btw, how does that water-soluable paint hold up under a clear coat? Are you guys sanding and priming or otherwise prepping your helmet? I can see that potentially causing a problem. I've got an extra Remedy I'd like to experiment on.

Thanks.


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

i use waterbase paint on my airbrush and it holds okay, as far as the paint scratching off that all depends on the clearcoat you put on it.. if you gonna decide to use paint i sugest to buy a spray gun and spray a thick clear coat on it so it wont scratch up easily, for some reason rattle can on water base paint doesnt stick much.. i even did it more than 10 coatings, and still doesnt hold as good.. unless you use paint pens or sharpies, may be house paints will hold better, sometimes you just gotta find out, fail, and re do it again..


also you if you have the matte remedy with the roguh finish you will eb okay using an airbrush without sanding, but if yourre gonna use paintbrush and paint it i suggest to sand it down. i hope this will help you


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

Nicely done.

I approve.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*The final Product*

Here is the helmet in it's final stage. I added a few small details including the outline of the spade on top =, extending the patterns from the visor to the rear of the helmet. I had a matte clearcoat (about 4 layers) on the helmet but I didn't like how the finish lost it's sharpness. I bought a new can of the clearcoat except it the gloss finish. 10 coats later and this is the look that I wanted. Thick, shiny, water proof, durable clearcoat. The lines just pop out much better. 
Materials ended up being about 23$ and my time.
Now, new project is a set of bright green handlebars with black sharpie design for a buddy of mine.....Sicktorial!!!!!!


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh and finally squeezed in a ride last weekend. God, I feel so much faster, lol,,,,,


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

dude that thing looks awesome


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Nice Job*

Cool design.I'm an artist myself. I like it better than TL's designs. I've been putting off painting my helmets and you've inspired me.Very good.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

absolutely insane! i hope ya dont mind if i link this and share it with some pals of mine.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Be my guest!
I just painted some bars for a riding buddy, same concept, diffrent theme, and with bright green as the under color. 
I'll get pics up as soon as I get the clear coat on.
Thanks,


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

wow that's amazing + original.

very nice work!!


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

That's badass....maybe next time do stencils and spraypaint instead of sharpies? then clear coat it? Will the clear coat save the paint? or will it still scratch off?


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Art*

One of the FR Pros has a very similar tattoo but there are skulls involved.I draw paint and sculpt.Here's a sample of my 3-D work.These are Harley axle caps. I'll show some helmet art soon.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Can't wait to see my bars on the Demo, gunna look way GNAR!
Matching lime green....from what I've seen so far looks spot on.

My bro gotz the skillz!


----------



## ecoast (Nov 7, 2008)

You did a great job. I'm sure some would pay you $$ for similar work....


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*The clear coat is the s$$$*



CaliforniaNicco said:


> That's badass....maybe next time do stencils and spraypaint instead of sharpies? then clear coat it? Will the clear coat save the paint? or will it still scratch off?


Under 14-17 coats of clear, I've tried to scratch the paint off with my finger nail and nothing happened. It's wicked strong and durable. The helmet has had about 2 weeks of hardening which helps..

It's hard not to be impatient between coats of paint or clearcoat but u shouldent rush it. If you do, you'll end up with mush.

I like the sharpie idea because you can freehand anything you can imagine, however stensils intrest me too, ive never done them. Plus how could I top Nubiewonkenobi's design????


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

ecoast said:


> You did a great job. I'm sure some would pay you $$ for similar work....


Not in this economy!!!!


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

SO Demo Dude finished my bars recently, I installed them last night along with a new pair of SAINT brakes.




They came out killer looking, when I brought them into the shop I work at, everyone was super impressed by his work on them and how sick they came out. Once I threw them on the bike they looked even better.

Thanks again BRO!
...I think your Demo or Enduro SL frame is next!


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Sick, you need to link in bigger pictures, so we can take a closer look at the details.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm on it....check back soon


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

NO stencils! The slight roughness of freehand looks awesome and original. Man you do good work! Very unique.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks broham, snowman will take some closeups on the bars and post a new thread. I was worried about the paint chipping off but the clear coat and primer is rock solid.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

drudging up an old thread. the painted bars looks cool. how do you keep it from rubbing off under the stem? or are you even worried about it?


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

I didn't paint under the stem or grips. I didn't want to change the diameter of the bars. 
I also had a bad experiance with white painted Specialized handlebars- the lockon grips wouldn't go on even with a hammer. That was some freaking heavy paint they used.
I have to say that all my prep work really paid off. Sno-man has saint brakes and has had to clamp and reclamp and twist the master cylinders on the bars with absolutly no chipping at all. Use a good primer and clearcoat and allow proper dry times and u should b good to go.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

that **** id ****ing sick. you might wanna think about doing that for money...


----------



## Smoke324 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, thats amazing. I've done a lot of shoes with the same idea (sharpie and patterns) but a helmet interests me. Sweet idea, time to strip my half head of its stickers and start drawing!


----------



## hexx311 (Sep 11, 2009)

Fantastic. You should start a business with this.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*Thanks*

Really nice comments everyone!
My business and two kids keep me really busy. I am always doing side projects. I can take on side projects if anyone is intrested. Turn around time will be in the 1-1.5 month range.

These are some better pictures of Snow-mans handlebars. They had a bead blast finish so I had to lighly sand. The finish isn't super smooth but oh well. These were my first pair of handlebars and wasn't sure how it would work out (they were cheap in case I F-ed them up)


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

That last picture was my test piece on an old seatpost. Had to see if the paint would hold up or chip off. The paint I used was so durable, I was really shocked. I first tested it with my fingernail to no avail. Then I attacked it with my 6mm allen wrench. After some beating with that I was finally able to get some of the paint off with an knife. I guess the thing I was afraid of was chipping which doesn't seem possible now.

I like in one of the posts for the bars said, "dude why does your bars say EMO" lol.....!


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

Now throw this on the iPod and shred some gnar, lol.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW....that looks SICK! Great concept, vision, and execution. The final outcome after the clearcoat with the added outline for the Spade looks Amazing! Kudos for the great work!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm inspired to give new life to my carbon Remedy this season... I too geeked out on that Pinkbike article. I might be hitting my helmet with the 600 grit this week!


----------



## noparking (Apr 28, 2009)

that helmet looks amazing.


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

you inspired me. i had an older full face helmet laying around that had spray paint on it, well about 3 hours later and i got it all sanded down to the plastic, now its time to prime it and then paint. then some clear. still stuck on a design though


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Justcheckin-
I just merged the three things I liked doing: art, cards, DH
for you it might be art, DH, and floral aranging. lol, jk

I'd like to see what you come up with!


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

i was kind of messing around on a piece of paper and i liked roses and violets, haha jk!

i was thinking of maybe a sheet metal look, like having sheet metal bolted around the helmet. (im pretty good with an air brush)


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

this is after the sanding. the visors still not done


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

you may not need to sand it that much. For my Remedy I spent mabe 15-20 min. lightly sanding and scuffing the surface. As long as you prime, the paint should stick.
I've crashed with my painted helmet and it survived well= no chipping of paint..
you could go soooo many directions with the sheet metal design.....sick


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

well the helmet had about 5 coats of different spray paint colors, idk why though. but its not my helmet. well it is now. so yea i cant wait to start on the design


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

looks AWSOME!... reminds me of my car before I sold it  ... carefull when you clear sharpie. It has a tendency to "lift" under the clear if you put it on too wet.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Spdu4ia said:


> looks AWSOME!... reminds me of my car before I sold it  ... carefull when you clear sharpie. It has a tendency to "lift" under the clear if you put it on too wet.


That looks incredible:thumbsup: Did you paint it?


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

yes I did it all freehand with a sharpie paint marker.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow, that looks so good over the silver. Were you inspired by the white Lamborghini? And you have any progression photos?


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't want to threadjack but if you google search "sharpie BMW" "or "BMW sharpie artcar" you'll see all my progress threads and more pics on the interwebs. thanks guys. or PM me for details.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

I just checked your posts on the BMW site. Nice job. I'm like you- just start and know when to turn it off.
I've never seen a sharpie paint marker, I take it is different than the markers.

I was real careful when I put the clear on the helmet. Basically a super fine mist to start. I didn't want any running or reaction to the marker. I did several test pieces and learned from there. It takes patience which I am lacking. I got a slight amount of run on the handlebars when getting to zesty with the clear coat but not enough to notice. I got lucky.

In the end did you ever clear coat the Sharpie Marker? And, have you picked up any jobs from your posts?


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

I didn't clear the paint marker because it is an oil based opaque paint that is UV resistant and it wasn't necessary. I've been doing some work for Sharpie on the side as well and got a partial sponsorship.

yours looks great too! the paint marker goes on thicker...you can see the strokes in this pic. and here is the picture of the marker I used.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

I totally can relate to your hand cramping up. I couldent imagine doing something as big as a car! I had the luxery of holding the helmet in my lap and the marker drying almost instantly. I guess the hood is a whole new animal.
Now you have me thinking about my car (fiji blue pearl Honda Element), maybe some designs on the hood and back panels. Maybe when I find some time.......
I can appreciate all the hard work you put into your car. How did the new owners like the hood? Or did you take it off and hang it up?


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Sick... This is you?
http://www.carthusiast.com/man-turns-bmw-330ci-into-sharpie-art-car-1905.html
Very, very nice work!


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

i think i just drooled on myself. thats beautifull! whyd u sell it?


----------



## threeXtoedXsloth (Oct 2, 2008)

i must say i love your helmet, also the spikes are bad ass! just wondering, where did you get them from?


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

probably hot topic^^^


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

I just picked up an old full face helmet for £3, might have a go at this on it 

can you give a step by step on how you did the helmet? e.g what grit sandpaper, what paints/primers, how many coats etc

cheers

joe


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

This is the quick response :

My helmet had a matte finish so I lightly sanded the surfaces. If your finish is glossy you'll want to sand more thoroughly. 
Mask well, make sure to mask or remove any rubber edging as paint won't adhere. 
Primer the whole Helmet. 
Paint your color 4-5 light coats if using rattle can. 
Draw with standard sharpie your design. I wouldn't use colored sharpie as they arnt as permanent 

Primer with a glossy spray primer in Extremely thin light coats otherwise the sharpie can run and f-up your design
I suggest painting a scrap piece of plastic to test first b4 doing your whole helmet

Then go ride!


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Now that I'm retracing this thread, the paint I used is for painting plastic so I didn't use a primer. I just painted directly onto the prepped surface. 
I was planning on retiring this helmet but haven't, it's still going strong, no chipping a bit of fading but I've touched it up in places and have crashed and scraped it a few times.


----------



## Cheez1ts (Jun 18, 2010)

The chrome spikes are a nice finishing touch. Love the helmet, sweet work!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## Mudmanfreeride (Jul 18, 2010)

Rad


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Cheez1ts said:


> The chrome spikes are a nice finishing touch. Love the helmet, sweet work!


Thanks, my good bro gave me those spikes, they will adorn my next helmet too. 
And thanks to all for the great comments!,,, now who drudged up this old thread???? J/k

My last project was raw/polish on my demo 7 which came out sooo good ( the stock paint was so bad). I added a light polish to it so it's nice and shiny but not mirror shine.

I'm hoping to take on a few more helmets soon and buy a new one for myself.


----------



## thedownhilldude (Jul 7, 2015)

I must do the same ...


----------

